# Amplificador en puente de 2 TDA2040



## gatteen (Sep 8, 2007)

Hola, que tal?
miren, me ha llegado mucha buena información acerca de este diagrama de un amplificador de audio de aproximadamente 30w con dos TDA2040, todo va muy bien con mi proyecto, pero el problema es este, ya tengo toda la PCB y eso, pero en el diagrama marca voltaje negativo y positivo, o sea, una entrada para positivo y otra para negativo, y mi pregunta es:

De donde voy a sacar voltaje negativo y positivo?
yo no sabia que habia negativo jaja 
aun asi, si alguien me podria explicar eso de voltaje negativo y positivo se lo agradeceria mucho de verdad, ya que no tengo claro eso, en que diferencian el -V del +V...

de antemano muchas gracias..  

he aqui el diagrama, lo saque del datasheet...
ooohh y otra pregunta, como regularia el volumen en este circuito, porque va a ser un amplificador para guitarra... y necesito saber como ponerle ese control...

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/T/D/A/2/TDA2040.shtml

otra vez, gracias.. XP


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 8, 2007)

Como dijo mi amigo Albert Einstein, todo es relativo.

Se dice tension positiva o negativa RESPECTO de maza, es como cuando conectas 2 baterias en serie, conectas el positivo de una con el negativo de la otra, entre extremos tienes el doble de voltaje individual, pero si tomas el voltaje respecto de la union de las baterias tienes + 1,5 VCC en un sentido y + 1,5 VCC en el contrario.

Aqui te mando el esquema de una fuente partida, o con punto medio, o simetrica.

Para tu caso el transformador seria de 12 + 12 4 A (Total)
Los diodos 200 V 6 A
Los capacitores de 4700 uF 25 V


----------



## gatteen (Sep 9, 2007)

o0o0ok..
aunque no se.. pero creo que la salida de 0V no la utilizaria, pero muchas gracias...
y otra cosa, en circuitos asi.. es necesario poner el voltaje negativo..??
pues la verdad me ayudasthe doble jeje..
yo estaba buscando tambien la fuente, y pues ya la tengo, muchas gracias.. 

pues intentare con esa fuente y yo te aviso despues, porque ahorita no tengo mucho dinero y estoy retrasando mi proyecto, pero luego que lo haga te aviso...

bueno, muchas gracias de nuevo..


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2007)

Fijate en el circuito, todas las partes rojas van conectadas al punto medio de la fuente (0 VCC).


----------



## gatteen (Sep 9, 2007)

oye fogonazo, disculpa, pero simule la fuente que me diste en el livewire y la veo muy inestable, me brinca desde 5.8v hasta 10.3v y las 2 salidas me dan voltaje negativo, aunque es en un periodo de tiempo muy corto, me preocupa, lo alimente con una fuente de CA de 110v a 60hz, parecido al de la corriente casera...

mira, para que cheques mejor el circuito aqui te lo dejo en un archivo zip, esta en formato .lvw


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2007)

¿ Diste el valor correcto de los capacitores electroliticos de 4700 uF en tu simulacion ?.


----------



## gatteen (Sep 10, 2007)

pues segun yo si..
ya haz armado esta fuente antes?
me sigue dando lo mismo, tu cres que sea por el transformador?
porque la verdad no entendi mucho lo que me dijisthe, y pues yo le meti uno ideal que viene ai, de escal 10:1...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 10, 2007)

Esa fuente es un diseño que tiene mas antiguedad que los dinosaurios.

Ademas ¿ COmo te puede dar un minimo de 5,8 V si el transformador es de 12 + 12 VCA ?


----------



## Pablo16 (Sep 10, 2007)

Fogonazo: es posible que de un transformador que da 12 + 12 , los 2 sean positivos? osea, necesito alimentasr 2 circuitos de 12 volts y tengo un transformador de 24 con 2 cables rojos y uno negro enmedio que segun entiendo son 12 0 12.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 11, 2007)

Con ese transformador puedes alimentar 2 circuitos de 12 V SIEMPRE Y CUANDO que la maza sea comun a ambos. (Compartan el negativo)


----------



## Pablo16 (Sep 11, 2007)

Es para un preamplificador y un amplificador con TDA, las masas son comunes no?


----------



## gatteen (Sep 11, 2007)

segun tengo entendido, en los amplificador no ai problema al compartir masa, pero ai que saberlos alimentar para que no fallen, su respectivo voltaje y amperaje, y asi aprovechar a maxima potencia el amplificador.


----------



## //pollo// (Sep 20, 2007)

hola gateen!como va?cuando armes tu amplificador y lo pruebes cuentame que tal te funciono, porque yo lo quiero armar tambien

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## ROBERT-DARK (Dic 19, 2007)

Hola que tal
Es posible que me de mas potencia si le coloco una carga de 4 ohms?,  tendria que proporcionarle mas corriente para ello?


----------



## //pollo// (Dic 19, 2007)

hola amigo!
si le colocas una carga de 4 ohms va a suvir un poco mas la potencia pero tambien va a subir el consumo y creo que los integrados van a levantar un poco mas de temperatura, tendrias que probar nomas para ver que pasa

nos vemos!

suerte!


----------



## gatteen (Ene 7, 2008)

hola, como estan?

miren, solo necesito saber una cosa... si voy a utilizar en la entrada del amplificador que habia mostrado antes una guitarra... me serviria poner un preamplificador entre la guitarra y el amplificador?

a lo que me refiero es que al conectar la guitarra, como son unos viles microfonos, la señal de la guitarra es muy debil... asi que estaba pensando amplificarla muy poco, solo para que llegue con mas fuerza a la entrada del amplificador...

me recomiendan el LM386? o el LM741?

ya que son amplificador muy baratos y me sobraron de una practica de la escuela jeje 

cualquier comentario me ayuda, ya casi lo acabo señores..!

solo me falta saber eso y armar una distorsion que le quiero agregar jaja 

de verdad muchas gracias por sus comentarios, y disculpen mis preguntas algo tontas, pero asi c aprende jaja 

suerte y que tengan un excelente dia..!


----------



## //pollo// (Ene 9, 2008)

hola gateen!
si es necesario que pongas el pre porque asi va a llegar una señal con mas fuerza al amplificador, yo he probado el lm741 y me a funcionado bien, el 386 no lo he probado, si vas a usar fuente partida puedes hacer un pre que posteo luciperrro con un tl072, yo lo probe y funciona muy bien ,ademas tiene control de graves, agudos y volumen. no tengo el diagrama a mano ya que tuve que formatear el disco y perdi todo, pero si lo encuentro te lo paso, creo que esta en el foro "diagramas amplificador"

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## gatteen (Ene 13, 2008)

muchas gracias pollo..!
pues no se, pero como que con lo que he oido del lm386, creo que es el que utilizare..
jeje muchas gracias por la recomendacion del tl072, voy a checar el diagrama y a ver que me parece, aunque graves y eso no creo que utilice.

ahora si alguien me podria dar su opinion de los circuitos que vienen en el datasheet del lm386, pienso utilizar el de ganancia de 200, pero no me decido si ese o el de ganancia de 20.

0oohh y en el de ganancia a 200 viene un capacitor raro que va d ela pata 6 a tierra y dice "BYPASS", alguien me puede decir que es el BYPASS ?

les agradezco su ayuda y suerte con sus proyectos


----------



## //pollo// (Ene 27, 2008)

hola amigo!
si lo vasa usar como preamp creo que seria mejor que lo utilizes con una ganancia de 20, en una revista vi una vez que utilizaban este integrado con ganancia de 200 para alimentar unos motores de cc de esos de juguetes, asi que creo que 200 va a ser mucho para preamp, o puedes optar por el que aparece mas abajo en el data que tiene una ganancia de 50.`
en cuanto a lo del capacitor no tengo ni idea la funcion que cumple jeje porque nunca eh utilizado este integrado jeje pero voy a investigar y si encuentro algo te aviso

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## shikiro (Ago 26, 2009)

gatteen : En la simulacion con el livewire no pusiste cap Electroliticos  fijate eso

Suertes


----------



## ferchudemerlo (Nov 14, 2009)

el problema se debe en la coneccion de los capacitores conectaste los positivos de los 2 electroliticos a masa. proba cambiando eso. en fuentes partidas el positivo de u capacitor es el negativo del otro


----------

